# Chestateeeeeee!



## chrislibby88 (Dec 9, 2020)

Good luck to any one hunting chestatee this week! My brother and I will be soaking up the suck until Sunday.


----------



## splatek (Dec 9, 2020)

Good luck @chrislibby88 Hope you get you a good one!


----------



## Buford_Dawg (Dec 9, 2020)

Good Luck guys, look forward to the reports.  I dont hunt up there but do trout fish it, so always interested to hear the big game reports.


----------



## Doug B. (Dec 9, 2020)

Good luck!!!


----------



## Professor (Dec 9, 2020)

Good luck. My body is still too broken from Cohutta to fight thse ridges and all the blowdown at Chestatee.


----------



## jbogg (Dec 9, 2020)

I will be up tomorrow and Friday.  Not sure if I will be on Chestatee, Chattahoochee or regular NF. The weather looks good for the first couple of days.  Should be a good hunt.


----------



## chrislibby88 (Dec 9, 2020)

Found some pretty dense buck sign for my brother to hunt on a bench that drops into a few small finger ridges. There’s scattered active scrapes all up the ridge, and several on the bench he is on, dozens of rubs, reds and mountain oaks acorns on the ground, deer scat, hog scat, all next to some good dense cover. The wind might be tricky in there but I’ve got high hopes for him, it’s a money spot if I’ve ever seen one. I’m gonna go in blind to the spot I got a buck last season and see what’s happening.


----------



## Buckman18 (Dec 9, 2020)

Good luck to you Chestatee thrill seekers. I'll be on Chattahoochee trying to kill an old mossy cod I have some history with.


----------



## Raylander (Dec 9, 2020)

I’m hoping you fellers drop some critters while I’m working


----------



## bany (Dec 10, 2020)

Raylander said:


> I’m hoping you fellers drop some critters while I’m working


Yea, same here! I really wanted to make an overdue return to the place but I’m deep in a deck restore. Maybe I can make it one day? Y’all have fun and post up! I’d like to see some bears and coyotes. Okay, a buck or too!


----------



## EyesUp83 (Dec 10, 2020)

Good Luck and have fun!


----------



## Professor (Dec 10, 2020)

I am dragging around nf lands today. Very little scat and it is 2 to 3 days old. They are eating red oak acorns everywhere, sp it might just be that they are crapping all over as well and I just can not find any concentration.


----------



## chrislibby88 (Dec 10, 2020)

Well lost a basket rack meat buck this morning. I was in the same tree that produced for me last year, and this buck came up the same trail, close to the same time of morning as one of my bucks from last December. He was slightly quartering to, maybe 30 yards, coming uphill, I put it right on his shoulder. He mule kicked, ran about 50 yards and stopped in a thicket, I was sure he was about to tip over. Nope, stood there for about 20 seconds and then starts running off again and I lose sight and sound. Hung out for a bit in the tree, took my time climbing down, only to find no blood, no hair, no visible tracks or anything. I don’t think I hit the shoulder, he didn’t run like a crippled deer, must have hit him higher or further back or caught some brush and hit who knows where, either way the bullet didn’t go where I wanted it to. I tried body searching for several hundred yards in the direction he ran, nothing. Searched back in the direction that he came from in case he doubled back into the wind. Nothing. Eventually ran out of water. Called a guy from the tracking dog directory, but after talking it over with him decided we decided that the odds of recovery were pretty low considering there wasn’t any blood, and I had trampled over the deers ground scent multiple times.
I’m back in the same tree, pretty bummed and not super optimistic about getting another shot in a deer here since I’ve left a huge mess of ground scent in a 10 acre area, but this spot is shaping up to be very reliable year to year. I may pull my climber and hit another area for the next few days and maybe come back Sunday morning after the rain.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 10, 2020)

chrislibby88 said:


> Well lost a basket rack meat buck this morning. I was in the same tree that produced for me last year, and this buck came up the same trail, close to the same time of morning as one of my bucks from last December. He was slightly quartering to, maybe 30 yards, coming uphill, I put it right on his shoulder. He mule kicked, ran about 50 yards and stopped in a thicket, I was sure he was about to tip over. Nope, stood there for about 20 seconds and then starts running off again and I lose sight and sound. Hung out for a bit in the tree, took my time climbing down, only to find no blood, no hair, no visible tracks or anything. I don’t think I hit the shoulder, he didn’t run like a crippled deer, must have hit him higher or further back or caught some brush and hit who knows where, either way the bullet didn’t go where I wanted it to. I tried body searching for several hundred yards in the direction he ran, nothing. Searched back in the direction that he came from in case he doubled back into the wind. Nothing. Eventually ran out of water. Called a guy from the tracking dog directory, but after talking it over with him decided we decided that the odds of recovery were pretty low considering there wasn’t any blood, and I had trampled over the deers ground scent multiple times.
> I’m back in the same tree, pretty bummed and not super optimistic about getting another shot in a deer here since I’ve left a huge mess of ground scent in a 10 acre area, but this spot is shaping up to be very reliable year to year. I may pull my climber and hit another area for the next few days and maybe come back Sunday morning after the rain.


Another one will come by.  Be patient.


----------



## chrislibby88 (Dec 10, 2020)

Oh forgot to mention, right at gray light I heard a deer walking a parallel trail further downhill out of sight.


----------



## Joe Brandon (Dec 10, 2020)

chrislibby88 said:


> Well lost a basket rack meat buck this morning. I was in the same tree that produced for me last year, and this buck came up the same trail, close to the same time of morning as one of my bucks from last December. He was slightly quartering to, maybe 30 yards, coming uphill, I put it right on his shoulder. He mule kicked, ran about 50 yards and stopped in a thicket, I was sure he was about to tip over. Nope, stood there for about 20 seconds and then starts running off again and I lose sight and sound. Hung out for a bit in the tree, took my time climbing down, only to find no blood, no hair, no visible tracks or anything. I don’t think I hit the shoulder, he didn’t run like a crippled deer, must have hit him higher or further back or caught some brush and hit who knows where, either way the bullet didn’t go where I wanted it to. I tried body searching for several hundred yards in the direction he ran, nothing. Searched back in the direction that he came from in case he doubled back into the wind. Nothing. Eventually ran out of water. Called a guy from the tracking dog directory, but after talking it over with him decided we decided that the odds of recovery were pretty low considering there wasn’t any blood, and I had trampled over the deers ground scent multiple times.
> I’m back in the same tree, pretty bummed and not super optimistic about getting another shot in a deer here since I’ve left a huge mess of ground scent in a 10 acre area, but this spot is shaping up to be very reliable year to year. I may pull my climber and hit another area for the next few days and maybe come back Sunday morning after the rain.


Hey man youd be surprised. He may come back tonight especially if a doe has been in that area. Hang tough and if you don't shoot him tonight be there in the morning. Obviously good wind direction or he would have busted you.


----------



## splatek (Dec 10, 2020)

You got this Chris.


----------



## Professor (Dec 10, 2020)

M


chrislibby88 said:


> Oh forgot to mention, right at gray light I heard a deer walking a parallel trail further downhill out of sight.


Man you are in da spot. Stay on it.


----------



## chrislibby88 (Dec 10, 2020)

Joe Brandon said:


> Hey man youd be surprised. He may come back tonight especially if a doe has been in that area. Hang tough and if you don't shoot him tonight be there in the morning. Obviously good wind direction or he would have busted you.


No action tonight. Going back in the AM. Bringing my brother and posting him up further down the ridge in case any deer use the lower trails and slip by. All he saw in his spot was another hunter.


----------



## chrislibby88 (Dec 10, 2020)

Buckman18 said:


> Good luck to you Chestatee thrill seekers. I'll be on Chattahoochee trying to kill an old mossy cod I have some history with.


Good luck, let us know if you get him.


----------



## chrislibby88 (Dec 10, 2020)

bany said:


> Yea, same here! I really wanted to make an overdue return to the place but I’m deep in a deck restore. Maybe I can make it one day? Y’all have fun and post up! I’d like to see some bears and coyotes. Okay, a buck or too!


If I see a bear it’s getting shot at. I’m still mad at them from the Sept hunt. I haven’t seen 
/heard yotes up here yet, or any yote scat that I can remember. I’m sure they are around though.


----------



## chrislibby88 (Dec 10, 2020)

Professor said:


> M
> 
> Man you are in da spot. Stay on it.


It’s remarkably easy to get to, it’s hard to believe nobody else hunts it.


----------



## bany (Dec 11, 2020)

chrislibby88 said:


> It’s remarkably easy to get to, it’s hard to believe nobody else hunts it.


I said I haven’t been up in years??!
tough break yesterday, sometimes that happens. I know you’ll stay on it, have fun!


----------



## chrislibby88 (Dec 11, 2020)

My brother gots pretty nice one. Here’s a teaser for now.


----------



## chrislibby88 (Dec 11, 2020)

I just shot one too!


----------



## bany (Dec 11, 2020)

Excellent!


----------



## Joe Brandon (Dec 11, 2020)

chrislibby88 said:


> I just shot one too!


Ah isnt it nice when a plan comes together1 Great job.


----------



## Professor (Dec 11, 2020)

chrislibby88 said:


> I just shot one too!


Little more info please.


----------



## Professor (Dec 11, 2020)

I just had a big cull spike walk right up to me. He was coming down the ridge I was working my way up. Got to about 10 feet and saw me. He bounced up and went about 15 yards before resuming his quest for scent.


----------



## chrislibby88 (Dec 11, 2020)

Here’s our deer from this morning. I will post the story tonight. Got more hunting to do. Gonna try and tag out.


----------



## Joe Brandon (Dec 11, 2020)

chrislibby88 said:


> Here’s our deer from this morning. I will post the story tonight. Got more hunting to do. Gonna try and tag out.



Good lord amigos way to go!!!!! Chris were either of these the one you shot at last night and were you in the same spot? Also if it was the the same one did you find a bullet hole from yest?


----------



## Joe Brandon (Dec 11, 2020)

No easy feat.


----------



## bany (Dec 11, 2020)

Way to go y’all, great bucks!


----------



## bany (Dec 11, 2020)

Did you cull it?


----------



## strothershwacker (Dec 11, 2020)

??way to go fellers!


----------



## Raylander (Dec 11, 2020)

Man oh man. Good memories made right thar. Good job getting on em!


----------



## Professor (Dec 11, 2020)

What were the times these two bucks met their ends?


----------



## 35 Whelen (Dec 11, 2020)

Public land awesomeness!


----------



## Tnhunter (Dec 11, 2020)

Congrats!


----------



## jbogg (Dec 11, 2020)

Congrats!  That’s outstanding.  Looks like the Buckman and the Libby brothers aren’t playing around this year.  I am on Chestatee as I type hoping to get lucky.


----------



## chrislibby88 (Dec 11, 2020)

Joe Brandon said:


> Good lord amigos way to go!!!!! Chris were either of these the one you shot at last night and were you in the same spot? Also if it was the the same one did you find a bullet hole from yest?


I was in the same spot, my brother was down the ridge about 400 yards from me. I don’t think this is the same buck. There were no mystery bullet holes.  @Professor Will shot the big 8 at 8:10, and we are pretty sure my smaller 8 was with him. About 15 minutes later my buck appeared coming from the direction Will was in.  He actually walked through the thicket my lost buck paused in and was sniffing around, then he picked his way up closer to me, and I shot as soon as I had a window. Tried getting the base of his neck/spine while his head was down, missed the spine but broke his shoulder. He dashed for a second, and stopped behind some cover, then hobbled a few steps until his neck was clear and I dropped him. My brother heart shot his deer perfect. He said it started running towards him and he was racking another round to give it more love, but saw the blood spraying out, and it promptly fell over almost right under his tree. We both had a short downhill drag.


----------



## chrislibby88 (Dec 11, 2020)

jbogg said:


> Congrats!  That’s outstanding.  Looks like the Buckman and the Libby brothers aren’t playing around this year.  I am on Chestatee as I type hoping to get lucky.


 Yea I saw Buckmans story last week and thought it was the coolest thing ever. Now we won the lottery too.

I’m on some hot bear feeding sign on some reds in a saddle, bumped two deer walking in on this ridge, and had something grunting earlier, I grunted back at it, it came closer, then faded off in the direction it came.  Might drag my brother up here tomorrow. It’s a much more miserable walk than our honey hole, but this is the only fresh bear sign I’ve found, and the deer seem to like this ridge too.


----------



## Professor (Dec 11, 2020)

Chris, I think you are on to something with your very simple plan. I think it is the way to go. Next year I am going to go ahead and stake a couple of deer out the night before just like you.


----------



## Sautee Ridgerunner (Dec 12, 2020)

Wow!  Way to go again. You sure have that place figured out. 

Outside of backpacking the AT, I dont believe Ive ever set foot on the place.


----------



## chrislibby88 (Dec 12, 2020)

Will strikes again!


----------



## sportsman94 (Dec 12, 2020)

Wow! You guys are on a roll. Congrats to the killers. I want to get to north Georgia one of these days


----------



## Professor (Dec 12, 2020)

sportsman94 said:


> Wow! You guys are on a roll. Congrats to the killers. I want to get to north Georgia one of these days


I am there now. Don't expect to kill 2 bucks every time you take the safty off.


----------



## Professor (Dec 12, 2020)

Great deer. Tell you brother I said congratulations. Now where is your second one?


----------



## Joe Brandon (Dec 12, 2020)

Man yall are putting on a shootn' clinic!!! Great job~!


----------



## chrislibby88 (Dec 12, 2020)

Professor said:


> Great deer. Tell you brother I said congratulations. Now where is your second one?


I never found my first one, remember?


----------



## Sautee Ridgerunner (Dec 12, 2020)

Chris, is there any tornado damage on chestatee?  Im kind of formulating a hypothesis on deer densities between different sections of the mtns and their habitat effects on fawn predation


----------



## chrislibby88 (Dec 12, 2020)

Sautee Ridgerunner said:


> Chris, is there any tornado damage on chestatee?  Im kind of formulating a hypothesis on deer densities between different sections of the mtns and their habitat effects on fawn predation


Yea, the spots where I hunt there’s a ton of blowdowns, and lots of open canopy.


----------



## chrislibby88 (Dec 12, 2020)

Well guys, I think we are done. Tried a stupid evening sit in the rain, got half my clothes and gear soaked. My body is pretty beat down, sore and exhausted, pulled a muscle in my hip earlier today, and about ready to sleep in a little. We are cooking up some heart and liver tonight, and gonna pack up and leave in the morning. The mountain has been more than good to us. I had shots at two bucks (botched one) but should have tagged out, my brother tagged out and killed his nicest two deer ever, and we were on deer every day so far. Overall we had an amazing hunt. I may come back and poke around on the sign in end of year hunt, or we may just wait until next season to come soak up the suck.


----------



## chrislibby88 (Dec 12, 2020)

sportsman94 said:


> Wow! You guys are on a roll. Congrats to the killers. I want to get to north Georgia one of these days


It sucks man. The hunting can be amazing if you put in the work, but it’s one of the suckiest hunts you can do, steep, rough terrain, endless climbs, god awful laurel and huckleberry thickets, and super low deer densities. I look forward to mountain hunting more than any of my local mid state high deer WMAs. You earn the animals up here and even a dinky deer becomes a trophy when it comes from the mountains.


----------



## Sautee Ridgerunner (Dec 12, 2020)

You have done amazingly well two years in a row. You should feel very proud.


----------



## Buckman18 (Dec 12, 2020)

Looks like yall had a great hunt, Chris! Congratulations!

I killed an 11 pointer on Chattahoochee.


----------



## chrislibby88 (Dec 12, 2020)

Buckman18 said:


> Looks like yall had a great hunt, Chris! Congratulations!
> 
> I killed an 11 pointer on Chattahoochee.


Heck yea man! You post it on here yet?


----------



## chrislibby88 (Dec 12, 2020)

Professor said:


> Chris, I think you are on to something with your very simple plan. I think it is the way to go. Next year I am going to go ahead and stake a couple of deer out the night before just like you.


I’ve noticed these deer aren’t super pressured, and you can get away with a good bit of ground scent in an area. Scout until you find does, or start bumping deer with food and hot sign around do a loop around the area and take note of trails and travel routes and set up in that spot ASAP. I’m great at finding good spots, not so great at setting up in those spots, it usually takes me a few sits to find the right killing tree and figure everything out.


----------



## Buckman18 (Dec 12, 2020)

chrislibby88 said:


> Heck yea man! You post it on here yet?




Get it? 11 pointer? 

I didnt get the one I was after but I was all over his sign and saw several deer, just not him. I had to come out early, my hunting buddy had to work and I drove him out to his truck at 3pm (he drives a Ford - sad story) and I just had time to hit a clover patch. Wasn't going to pass up a 300 yard drag on Chattahoochee, that just doesn't happen often. Mine was only deer #2 tagged. Just aren't many deer on Hooch, too many bears.


----------



## Professor (Dec 13, 2020)

chrislibby88 said:


> I’ve noticed these deer aren’t super pressured, and you can get away with a good bit of ground scent in an area. Scout until you find does, or start bumping deer with food and hot sign around do a loop around the area and take note of trails and travel routes and set up in that spot ASAP. I’m great at finding good spots, not so great at setting up in those spots, it usually takes me a few sits to find the right killing tree and figure everything out.


I have the same problem. That and negotiating the wind.


----------



## bany (Dec 13, 2020)

chrislibby88 said:


> It sucks man. The hunting can be amazing if you put in the work, but it’s one of the suckiest hunts you can do, steep, rough terrain, endless climbs, god awful laurel and huckleberry thickets, and super low deer densities. I look forward to mountain hunting more than any of my local mid state high deer WMAs. You earn the animals up here and even a dinky deer becomes a trophy when it comes from the mountains.


The more you post the more I want to get back up there!
 Congratulations to your brother!


----------



## Joe Brandon (Dec 13, 2020)

Way to knock out that Alabama 11 @Buckman18 ???


----------



## Joe Brandon (Dec 13, 2020)

Seriously the biggest buck I seen come off the hooch. That ain't a lie!


----------



## chrislibby88 (Dec 13, 2020)

Buckman18 said:


> View attachment 1055080
> 
> Get it? 11 pointer?
> 
> I didnt get the one I was after but I was all over his sign and saw several deer, just not him. I had to come out early, my hunting buddy had to work and I drove him out to his truck at 3pm (he drives a Ford - sad story) and I just had time to hit a clover patch. Wasn't going to pass up a 300 yard drag on Chattahoochee, that just doesn't happen often. Mine was only deer #2 tagged. Just aren't many deer on Hooch, too many bears.


Haha man you had me!


----------



## Worley (Dec 13, 2020)

Great story, for a line or two I felt like I was there with ya!  Great deer men, congratulations


----------



## chrislibby88 (Dec 13, 2020)

bany said:


> Yea, same here! I really wanted to make an overdue return to the place but I’m deep in a deck restore. Maybe I can make it one day? Y’all have fun and post up! I’d like to see some bears and coyotes. Okay, a buck or too!


I actually saw my first mountain yotes. Never had a shot unfortunately. They had a nice thick winter coat, way different than my local scrappy middle GA swamp dogs.


----------



## ddd-shooter (Dec 13, 2020)

Y’all gonna have every Tom, dick, and Harry from atl hiking these mountains thinking  that there’s bucks like that on every ridge...


Well done on the kills!


----------



## Sautee Ridgerunner (Dec 13, 2020)

There are some monster bucks on chattahoochee. Just nobody kills them.  


Chris, you never see coyotes up there?  Seriously?  I average seeing at least one every four sits. My little group of trad guys saw 5 just on opening weekend. If youre ever in tornado damage, you can bet they are close. 

Thats one thing Ive been wondering. The places that have tornado damage have some great fawning cover. You would think these places are where the deer should be doing best, but if they choose that habitat type, theyre also choosing to lay in basically the only blackberry thickets the mountains have. Both fawn drop and blackberry ripening occur at about the same time. And both bears and coyotes eat blackberries almost exclusively that time of year. Its kind of a perfect storm for predation if you think about it. 

If we had bigger blocks of that stuff, it probably wouldnt matter but the tornado damage is a relatively small subset of the habitat we have up there


----------



## chrislibby88 (Dec 13, 2020)

bany said:


> The more you post the more I want to get back up there!
> Congratulations to your brother!


Yea we have had a good couple of years up there.


----------



## chrislibby88 (Dec 13, 2020)

ddd-shooter said:


> Y’all gonna have every Tom, dick, and Harry from atl hiking these mountains thinking  that there’s bucks like that on every ridge...
> 
> 
> Well done on the kills!


Haha, well they will only come one year. There aren’t many knuckle heads like us dumb enough to climb those hills to chase scrawny mountain deer. And there’s only so many food plots for the fair weather hunters.


----------



## chrislibby88 (Dec 13, 2020)

Sautee Ridgerunner said:


> There are some monster bucks on chattahoochee. Just nobody kills them.
> 
> 
> Chris, you never see coyotes up there?  Seriously?  I average seeing at least one every four sits. My little group of trad guys saw 5 just on opening weekend. If youre ever in tornado damage, you can bet they are close.
> ...


Yea I’ve only seen two yotes and one bear the past 4 years, and dozens of deer. Which seems way out of the norm. The blackberries aren’t super thick in my spots, ton of young pine thickets and huckleberry thickets mixed with laurel. Those tangled up huckleberry thickets are probably the best fawn cover. The deer can easily hop and sprint though it, while it’s gonna be tougher for a yote to burrow through it at high speed.  Even still, seems like a yote would be more energy efficient eating blackberrys instead of running deer down, but I’m sure they will grab a fawn if they run into one in a berry patch.


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Dec 13, 2020)

Congrats on the deer guys! I got skunked. Only saw a 3 year old 8 and a doe in 3 days. Found little sign but just not what I was looking for.


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Dec 13, 2020)

Sautee Ridgerunner said:


> There are some monster bucks on chattahoochee. Just nobody kills them.
> 
> 
> Chris, you never see coyotes up there?  Seriously?  I average seeing at least one every four sits. My little group of trad guys saw 5 just on opening weekend. If youre ever in tornado damage, you can bet they are close.
> ...


I done a lot of walking last few years during the summer. There was some huge fires as most know in rabun a few years back. Hot fires that killed a lot of big timber.  Prime deer habitat, I thought. It's absolutely unreal at the number of bears that use this habitat in the summer. I'm not talking about a few acres of few hundred acres. I'm talking thousands. I hit one stretch this last summer and was bumping bears about every 150 to 200 yards. Might go little further sometimes. Like a sea of blackberries and bears. Like something in a movie. How can the deer make a comeback with that many bears running around? I know I get off subject but you mentioned about bears and fawning using the same habitat and that's where a lot of our problem lies in my  opinion. I'd like to really know what the bear population is in North ga. Sorry Chris I got off topic!


----------



## Sautee Ridgerunner (Dec 13, 2020)

I hear you treecutter and I know you spend more days in the woods than nearly anybody.  I just know it isnt as simple as that. Habitat wise, we are still talking about a small drop in the bucket. And it’s a drop that sucks in every fawn, bear, and coyote just at the right time


----------



## BrokenPaddle (Dec 13, 2020)

i got out on chestatee this weekend and the climbs were horrendous.  I found bear scat everywhere but no bear.  After running ridges for a couple of hours, i started back down a drainage and came up on a group of Hogs!!  I botched a shot on one and 20 of them went running. 

My only regret was not taking off a few days this week to get up there.  It's a beautiful WMA and I can't wait to get back up there.


----------



## jbogg (Dec 13, 2020)

Well my legs are finally almost feeling back to normal.  I spent two mornings scouting last week and then two days hunting.  Chestatee kicked my tail.  I hunted a way back spot on Thursday and didn’t see much to get excited about, so I decided to scout/hunt my way out down a long lead that I had never explored that would take me back towards my truck.  It was a two hour suck fest.  Thick as dogs fur the entire way.  My arms were torn to shreds pushing my way through the thick with almost 30 lbs on my back. 
Friday found me in a nice oak flat with plenty of fresh rubs, but the South wind was completely wrong for that spot. I have to hand it to you guys that get it done every year. My learning curve in the mountains has been a steep one. No pun intended.


----------



## Professor (Dec 13, 2020)

jbogg said:


> Well my legs are finally almost feeling back to normal.  I spent two mornings scouting last week and then two days hunting.  Chestatee kicked my tail.  I hunted a way back spot on Thursday and didn’t see much to get excited about, so I decided to scout/hunt my way out down a long lead that I had never explored that would take me back towards my truck.  It was a two hour suck fest.  Thick as dogs fur the entire way.  My arms were torn to shreds pushing my way through the thick with almost 30 lbs on my back.
> Friday found me in a nice oak flat with plenty of fresh rubs, but the South wind was completely wrong for that spot. I have to hand it to you guys that get it done every year. My learning curve in the mountains has been a steep one. No pun intended.


Your experience sounds familiar.


----------



## splatek (Dec 14, 2020)

tree cutter 08 said:


> Congrats on the deer guys! I got skunked. Only saw a 3 year old 8 and a doe in 3 days. Found little sign but just not what I was looking for.





Sautee Ridgerunner said:


> I hear you treecutter and I know you spend more days in the woods than nearly anybody.  I just know it isnt as simple as that. Habitat wise, we are still talking about a small drop in the bucket. And it’s a drop that sucks in every fawn, bear, and coyote just at the right time



To the habitat question: I recently read a report about this. Forgive me if my stats are off I am going off memory, but there was something like a 500% increase in deer forage in response to 30% mature forest controlled fire or logging. That would certainly suggest that the storms and the fires, etc will increase deer forage, but as @tree cutter 08 suggested the number of bears that utilize this space is also very large. I posted here last year during my first season asking about mountain deer and I got some really great replies, but it seems like a lot of the DNR guys think it comes down to solely habitat, but I just can't believe that. Another stat I read is that hogs eat something like 10x as many acorns as their body weight suggest compared to say bears and deer and other critters. I think after several messages with guys on here, DNR folks, reading as much as I can, and using my own *VERY* limited experience is that (at least in the eastern part of) north GA mountains is a perfect storm for the demise of deer populations. 

1) habitat loss coupled with the fact that current populations of hogs and bears means any habitat improvement gets used significantly more by those animals than deer, simply because of the numbers, but also because of the nature of those animals compared to deer
2) increasing development means deer can get on corn feeders, yards, gardens and mainly stay on the outskirt of the hills or on private parcels
3) predators
4) fawn death for other reasons
5) competition for acorns and other limited high quality food sources, from hogs in particular, but also bears, coyotes, etc.
6) historical over hunting of does (I've heard this, but am too new to know anything about this)

I think any cross-sectional approach to this problem will fail, like for example the fawn study going on. Someone needs to seriously integrate, evaluate, and synthesize the multiple historical factors that have impacted deer numbers in the hills using advanced modeling techniques. In my opinion, I think this would support what some have suggested: a) restocking in particular areas that have become new good deer habitat and b) identification of areas where bear, hog, and coyote populations can either be controlled or are already naturally lower compared to the rest of the area. <-- Not sure that area exists. 

@chrislibby88 sorry to derail this post. And Congratulations again. It's been a few years where you have got it done in the hills. Well done sir. I've been hunting the hills more this year and even just seeing mature deer, or deer in general, and bears is a win for me. Great job! You are giving us weekend warriors some hope!


----------



## splatek (Dec 14, 2020)

oh and by the way, all that is just conjecture on my part from reading. I am in no way claiming to know anything about this stuff, just animals in general.


----------



## chrislibby88 (Dec 14, 2020)

tree cutter 08 said:


> I done a lot of walking last few years during the summer. There was some huge fires as most know in rabun a few years back. Hot fires that killed a lot of big timber.  Prime deer habitat, I thought. It's absolutely unreal at the number of bears that use this habitat in the summer. I'm not talking about a few acres of few hundred acres. I'm talking thousands. I hit one stretch this last summer and was bumping bears about every 150 to 200 yards. Might go little further sometimes. Like a sea of blackberries and bears. Like something in a movie. How can the deer make a comeback with that many bears running around? I know I get off subject but you mentioned about bears and fawning using the same habitat and that's where a lot of our problem lies in my  opinion. I'd like to really know what the bear population is in North ga. Sorry Chris I got off topic!


No worries man, I’m very interested in hearing the mountain guys thoughts on the habitat and animal populations. Keep the derail going.


----------



## chrislibby88 (Dec 14, 2020)

BrokenPaddle said:


> i got out on chestatee this weekend and the climbs were horrendous.  I found bear scat everywhere but no bear.  After running ridges for a couple of hours, i started back down a drainage and came up on a group of Hogs!!  I botched a shot on one and 20 of them went running.
> 
> My only regret was not taking off a few days this week to get up there.  It's a beautiful WMA and I can't wait to get back up there.


Yea I’ve found that you need to use the whole hunt to really get somewhere, especially when you aren’t familiar with the place. It took me several years to get in some good spots. Take some time off next year, or come back on the end of year sign in hunt and do some heavy scouting.


----------



## chrislibby88 (Dec 14, 2020)

jbogg said:


> Well my legs are finally almost feeling back to normal.  I spent two mornings scouting last week and then two days hunting.  Chestatee kicked my tail.  I hunted a way back spot on Thursday and didn’t see much to get excited about, so I decided to scout/hunt my way out down a long lead that I had never explored that would take me back towards my truck.  It was a two hour suck fest.  Thick as dogs fur the entire way.  My arms were torn to shreds pushing my way through the thick with almost 30 lbs on my back.
> Friday found me in a nice oak flat with plenty of fresh rubs, but the South wind was completely wrong for that spot. I have to hand it to you guys that get it done every year. My learning curve in the mountains has been a steep one. No pun intended.


**** my learning curve is still steep. I feel like I’m barely scratching the surface on figuring it out. I’ve got my first spot pretty figured out, but it usually takes me several screw up sits to get a new spot dailed. We just get lucky. The second buck Will got should have gotten away. The wind was way wrong on our last spot, and both decided to adjust mid morning. As I was taking my stand off the tree to slide down 100 yards the the tall 9 busted me, started blowing over the roll of the hill. I knew it sounded like a buck blowing. I blew back, grunted and took a few steps and caught his tail bobbing into a downhill laurel patch. He just so happened to follow a trail right by my brother a couple hundred yards down. The buck busted Will too, but he was just barely able to get turned around and get a shot off as he was slipping down a knob. He hit him back on the last rib, and it exited his gut. We had a very sparse blood trail for a few hundred yards, then it dried up, and Will bumped the deer while he was initially looking for blood before I made it to him to help. I was t confident at all that we would find him, gut shot, already bumped out of his first bed, but we retraced the blood down to where he bedded, then we decided to split up, and walk down some seeps to body search with the hope that he headed to some water, and again, we got lucky and Will stumbled into the dead right on the road bed we walked in on. The deer was 100 yards from the main creek.


----------



## jbogg (Dec 14, 2020)

chrislibby88 said:


> **** my learning curve is still steep. I feel like I’m barely scratching the surface on figuring it out. I’ve got my first spot pretty figured out, but it usually takes me several screw up sits to get a new spot dailed. We just get lucky. The second buck Will got should have gotten away. The wind was way wrong on our last spot, and both decided to adjust mid morning. As I was taking my stand off the tree to slide down 100 yards the the tall 9 busted me, started blowing over the roll of the hill. I knew it sounded like a buck blowing. I blew back, grunted and took a few steps and caught his tail bobbing into a downhill laurel patch. He just so happened to follow a trail right by my brother a couple hundred yards down. The buck busted Will too, but he was just barely able to get turned around and get a shot off as he was slipping down a knob. He hit him back on the last rib, and it exited his gut. We had a very sparse blood trail for a few hundred yards, then it dried up, and Will bumped the deer while he was initially looking for blood before I made it to him to help. I was t confident at all that we would find him, gut shot, already bumped out of his first bed, but we retraced the blood down to where he bedded, then we decided to split up, and walk down some seeps to body search with the hope that he headed to some water, and again, we got lucky and Will stumbled into the dead right on the road bed we walked in on. The deer was 100 yards from the main creek.



Way to stick with it, and glad you found him. A gut shot can make for a tough track job, but water is usually a good go to in the absence of blood.  I will probably be up for a day or two on Chestatee after Christmas.  What time of the morning did he come by?


----------



## chrislibby88 (Dec 14, 2020)

jbogg said:


> Way to stick with it, and glad you found him. A gut shot can make for a tough track job, but water is usually a good go to in the absence of blood.  I will probably be up for a day or two on Chestatee after Christmas.  What time of the morning did he come by?


Right at 10am.


----------



## Professor (Dec 14, 2020)

Wouldn't it be great if it was 45 with a 10-14 mph wind. Anyone else on a mountain?  It may be 30 degrees and the wind is cracking limbs down. It has to be gusting to 35. I am out here shivering on the belief that the rut goes on regardless of the weather. Input would be appreciated. How will this wind change the bucks' behavior?


----------



## Buckman18 (Dec 14, 2020)

Professor said:


> Wouldn't it be great if it was 45 with a 10-14 mph wind. Anyone else on a mountain?  It may be 30 degrees and the wind is cracking limbs down. It has to be gusting to 35. I am out here shivering on the belief that the rut goes on regardless of the weather. Input would be appreciated. How will this wind change the bucks' behavior?



They cruise a lot in high wind. It can be miserable though. Good luck!


----------



## chrislibby88 (Dec 14, 2020)

Buckman18 said:


> They cruise a lot in high wind. It can be miserable though. Good luck!


I was about to say the same, always heard that windy days can be the best. I got that big 9 last year slip hunting on a windy morning.


----------



## jbogg (Dec 14, 2020)

Professor said:


> Wouldn't it be great if it was 45 with a 10-14 mph wind. Anyone else on a mountain?  It may be 30 degrees and the wind is cracking limbs down. It has to be gusting to 35. I am out here shivering on the belief that the rut goes on regardless of the weather. Input would be appreciated. How will this wind change the bucks' behavior?



Be careful out there. With winds that high those widow makers are no joke.


----------



## Wayne D Davis (Dec 14, 2020)

Cohutta last week out pinhottee trail head at bear creek. Saw a deer briefly but no go. I'll be heading north GA again this weekend . Paulding forest wasn't productive this last hunt


----------



## Professor (Dec 14, 2020)

jbogg said:


> Be careful out there. With winds that high those widow makers are no joke.


Well the rut was still happening today. I saw a doe right at noon and she was clearly hot. Unfortunatly there was noone following her. I also heard a strong grunt on the adjacent ridge. It never warmed up and I eventually had to go back to the truck for some warmer clothing. I was still cold.


----------



## Raylander (Dec 14, 2020)

@Professor ive has good success on the downwind side of a ridge. The bucks will cruise the leeward side scent checking for does. Getcha one!


----------



## Professor (Dec 14, 2020)

Buckman18 said:


> They cruise a lot in high wind. It can be miserable though. Good luck!


I believe it. The being miserable part. I went to the truck for warmer clothes and when I got back I only climbed up to 6 ft.  I was trying to hide a bit from the wind but was also afraid my tree might come down. I had a dead one come down right next to me. I also believe they cruise.


----------



## Professor (Dec 14, 2020)

Raylander said:


> @Professor ive has good success on the downwind side of a ridge. The bucks will cruise the leeward side scent checking for does. Getcha one!


That is where I was set up. I was over a trail I saw a spike cruising a couple of days ago. This is about 30 yards down the leeward side. Higher up the ridge there is good sign in some thick stuff. It looks right to me. I will try it again in the morning. No wind this time or so the prediction says. There is never no wind, and you you can not know which way it will blow.


----------

